# which stat to use for D.I.Y incubator ?



## stinger (Jan 1, 2013)

HI guys got hold of a 6ft old double coke display fridge and am In the process of converting it for snake egg incubation,my question is which Habistat stat do I use to control the temps? I,m going to use greenhouse tubular heaters as heat mats just aren't practical due to its size! plus the cost of them ,tried my pulse stat on it but it won't work cheers.:blush:


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

I'd use a pulse or dimmer stat depending on what heater you use. 
For tall incubators I've found a fan is essential to prevent hot spots.


----------



## stinger (Jan 1, 2013)

that's my point as it says I've tried a pulse stat all ready and it doesn't work:Na_Na_Na_Na: My question is what stat to use with a tubular heater???


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

A pulse stat keeps the best heat with a none light emitting heat source. You've said twice that it doesn't work, but what doesn't work? how do you mean it doesn't work?

the incubator doesn't get hot enough? - it's a thermostat, not magic. It stops things getting too hot, it doesn't make things get to a temperature it's not capable of getting to if it wasn't on a stat.

the incubator gets too hot? - the probe is probably in the wrong place

the stat itself doesn't do anything? - it's probably faulty.

A mat stat gets up to heat, turns off and then comes back on to heat it up again, so it doesn't keep a steady temperature.
A pulse stat gets up to heat and then turns on and off quickly so it stays at that heat
A dimmer stat, gets to the right heat, then dims the power to it, and turns it back up again etc.

So it all depends on what you mean by the pulse stat not working.. and if the stat is functioning but doing what it's supposed to... a different stat probably won't either.


----------



## stinger (Jan 1, 2013)

the pulse stat shows the red heat on light when first connected then after about 2/4 mins the light goes to a dull red the colour you get before you plug a heat source in . the stat is not faulty as it works fine on a heat mat and the tubular heater is new.I'm sure someone once told me you can't use a pulse stat on a tubular heater? hence the question,so is there anyone out there using a tubular heater and if so what stat are they using? thanks for the replies.:2thumb:


----------



## Clarky_man (May 2, 2010)

I am using a tubular heater with a pulse stat on my incubator, its a half size fridge.


----------



## RickDangerous (Jul 12, 2012)

have you actually plugged the heater in to check it works, without the thermostat? 

Im not sure i should be answering any more of these threads. Im sure this is natures way of stopping unsuitable people from keeping reptiles.


----------



## jackiee (Jul 4, 2010)

I prefer a digital thermostat for incubators, but that's just my preference.


----------

